# do pale color bettas at store change colors one in a tank?



## faraiza9 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, 
ive been wondering.. about evry couple of months ill go to a pet store and look at bettas, and i see these white, or Pale looking bettas, they'll hve like a small spot of color, or just hits of color on them.
Now ive been reading a lot, now i know when a bettas is at the store they are often stressesd, and stuff, so when yout see them at the store, thats oftehn not their true color. and i just love buying bettas and taking care of them. them being in cups makes me sad. so.....My questoin is... 
are most bettas that are white, colorless, or pale looking.. will they change colors once they are in a good enviorment, and no longer stressed?!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

At times when you see some white bettas with spotted coloring in at the stores, it means that it is a marble and they will change color for sure. I have a marble that changed like crazy when I treated him well. But my other two boys stayed the same colors. All came from petco. And my female is a pale yellow and pink and has not changed her colors (yet), her fins are just growing. I guess it all depends on how poor the water is in the cup and how long they have been there. 
Some bettas do that, to-where they are pale cause of being cold and stressed. So it all depends on if they are in good health or not. 

all of my bettas were in good health when I got them. Never took in a very sick betta. I would be too scared that I would fail at saving him/her. T^T


----------



## faraiza9 (Apr 19, 2013)

coolness... i kinda thought so!
thanks for that helpful information!
:-D


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

It depends on what kind of pale color they are. If they look kind of faded, then they'll probably brighten up when you get them in a proper home. The ones with a hint or spot, like you said, have a good chance of changing as well. I've had bettas who are not marbles look like completely different fish, with completely different colors, once they have spent some time in warm clean water. 
Others however are just naturally pale colored. My girl Penelope is a pure cellophane and could probably be considered pale, she's been like that since day one and never gained a hint of color.


----------



## faraiza9 (Apr 19, 2013)

oh okay. cool!
and... so if its like a Half Moon Betta, and i know HMBs have nice fins.... if theyre short small, and translucent.. that will change and grow too right?!
within time!


----------



## coreyh (Dec 1, 2012)

yes, if it's a young betta, the fins should grow in and color up in time. It's incredible how different a betta can look in a good tank. I bought what I thought was a copper delta tail and after 24hrs in a heated, ammonia free tank, he turned dark blue!

Normally, you can tell if it's just a stress fading, where the colors are dull, and a true color which is a deep oplaque color. 

I just bought a solid white ee plakat from petco and I was terrified that he would color up, but so far, he's remained white, so there are pale bettas for sale.


----------

